#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nach Tennisarm Op am 22.1.14,massive innere Nachblutung >

## Bibiboo

Hallo,brauche Rat...hatte am 22.1. Tennisarm op, ein Tag später Schlauch gezogen...dannach wurde es nicht besser eher schlechter...6 Tage danach nur zum Verbandswechsel..ich bestand aber drauf das endlich nochmal ein Arzt drüberschauen sollte da ich so Schmerzen habe...okay...er erschrack und verbot mir jegliche Bewegung und ordnete einen Druchverband an kompl. und bestellt mich zum 4.2.14. Ich möcht nicht moppern aber die Sr. hatte wohl noch nie einen Verband geschweige Druckverband gewickelt...vllt.aber auch gut da er sehr angeschwollen ist. Achja, er erwähnte das vllt. nochmal geschnitten werden muss da es ja sehr eingeblutet hat :Huh?: ? :Cry: Ich merke selbst das da was nicht stimmt da ich ein brennen und ziehen habe und habe Angst das ich mal wieder zu lange warte und mir nachher ein Eigentor schieße  :Sad:  Hat jemand Erfahrung und kann mir einen Rat geben.... :Huh?:  Ich danke schon mal!!!

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Bibiboo, 
bei Beschwerden gerne noch einmal bei dem besagten Kollegen vorstellen. Lieber einmal zuviel, als zuwenig. Nur vor Ort kann man Ihnen sagen, ob das so noch in Ordnung ist oder man ggf. etwas dagegen unternehmen muss. Auch, wenn Sie das Gefühl haben, es stimmt etwas nicht - im Zweifel erneut vorstellen.  
Viele Grüße

----------


## Bibiboo

Vielen lieben Dank Hr. Dr. Baumann :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------

